# Colorado Elk



## State_Vet

Just returned from my 1st Elk hunt. Shot a nice 6x6. I couldn't have done it without the great folks at Cotton Mesa Ranch, this place is great. 270 Wby @ 184 yards with a 130 gr Barnes triple shock dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## Charles Helm

Nice!


----------



## SwampRat

That's a mighty fine looking elk....Congrats! 

One of these days I'll get one too.


----------



## BretE

Congrats......your trophy wall must be getting full!!!......


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats, great looking Elk!


----------



## AggieCowboy98

Congratulations on a beautiful bull!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

That's awesome. Congrats on that bad boy.


----------



## Bucksnort

Very nice. congrats


----------



## DUKFVR

Congrats! Nice Bull!


----------



## bluefin

Good looking bull. Congrats.
Looked like it was warm there.


----------



## jtburf

Incredible 

Great job,
John


----------



## BigBuck

Congrats on a great bull. Pretty country too.
BB


----------



## pg542

Outstanding bull! Congrats.


----------



## artys_only

*Nice elk*

Great bull ! Congrats


----------



## CHARLIE

Wow I have been there before. When it was owned by a friend of mine who sold to Carter. Great place and nice lodge. I wasnt a hunter just along for the ride. Plenty of nice animals. Great bull you have here too.


----------



## t.ccarter

George-

It was truly a pleasure to have you out, and to be able to harvest that beautiful bull. I appreciate the kind words and look forward to catching up when I get back to Texas. Please feel free to contact me anytime with anything at all, if you need anything or just to catch up on some campfire stories. 

A warm hello from all the staff and I. Rickey sends a special hello and thanks again for being a great hunter and riding buddy.

Hope to see you soon, thanks again for your service to our country. People like you make this country what it is today.

-Travis Carter
Cotton Mesa Ranch


----------



## chad

Nice Elk.


----------



## State_Vet

t.ccarter said:


> George-
> 
> It was truly a pleasure to have you out, and to be able to harvest that beautiful bull. I appreciate the kind words and look forward to catching up when I get back to Texas. Please feel free to contact me anytime with anything at all, if you need anything or just to catch up on some campfire stories.
> 
> A warm hello from all the staff and I. Rickey sends a special hello and thanks again for being a great hunter and riding buddy.
> 
> Hope to see you soon, thanks again for your service to our country. People like you make this country what it is today.
> 
> -Travis Carter
> Cotton Mesa Ranch


Thanks Travis,
if anybody wants to experience a first-class operation go see these folks! Everything from the accommodations, food, to the staff is just outstanding, I can't say enough good things about my experience at Cotton Mesa Ranch. I was a little skeptical about being able to hunt elk with my lack of mobility, but I had a discussion with Travis prior to arriving at the ranch, so my guide Rickey didn't seem to have any trouble with accommodating me. This was one of the best hunting experiences that I've ever had. I can't forget to mention the awesome views you get from riding around the ranch. Thanks again Travis!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Congrats, George...


----------



## Trouthunter

Dang George that's a great Elk...I must have missed the text. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet

Trouthunter said:


> Dang George that's a great Elk...I must have missed the text.
> 
> TH


you didn't


----------

